# Virtualbox crashes when Installing PHP



## Tezzsun (Sep 30, 2012)

So im currently following this guide here to help me configure my server:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=30268

I like it since it shows how to install everything. I wont be installing wordpress but just getting my server running and online would help alot.

Anyway, both nginx and perl install perfectly. Its when I try to install PHP that the whole system (or Virtualbox) crashes.

I have 512M RAM and 30GB set on the Virtualbox (using my portable hard drive for this)

I have no idea why but when its downloading, the system just crashes.

Any reason?

Thanks!


----------



## Tezzsun (Sep 30, 2012)

So no one can help me on this situation?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2012)

VirtualBox might be shaky if you change the default storage device from PIIX4.  Otherwise, no ideas.


----------



## Tezzsun (Oct 1, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> VirtualBox might be shaky if you change the default storage device from PIIX4.  Otherwise, no ideas.



It was actually set to "PIIX3" but I changed it because FreeBSD would not install and bring an error unless I changed it to IC.

I just put it back to PIIX3 but kept the "Enble IO APIC" checked and booted it back up. No errors so far


----------

